# Howdy



## Leep (Feb 15, 2013)

This is my friendly monster cowboy, with his policeman friend!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

This could be a very political piece of what is occurring these days. Very nice...


----------



## Leep (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you  I really enjoy painting my monsters, here's another 2 I did. Screamed and Monaster Lisa.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I love all walks of art...even though my work is more on the photo realistic side I love looking at work like this. It takes all types of artists to make this world go round.


----------



## casey (May 19, 2013)

Great work!!


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

does your little character have a name? haha


----------

